# Benachrichtigungen per Email beenden?



## danyvet (31. Juli 2010)

Liebe Leute, 

ich hab jetzt schon alles durchgeschaut, wo es logischerweise stehen könnte, aber ich finds nicht. Bitte helft mir! Wo kann ich einstellen, dass ich nicht für jede Antwort in einem Thread eine Email bekomme?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!
LG Dany


----------



## scholzi (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Benachrichtigungen per Email beenden?*

Hi Dani...
du gehst oben in dem blauen Balken auf "Nützlich Links" dann auf "Einstellungen ändern"
ziemlich weit oben


----------



## danyvet (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Benachrichtigungen per Email beenden?*

Meinst du bei "Themen abonnieren"? Da hab ich "keine Email Benachrichtigungen" eingestellt, bekomm aber trotzdem laufend welche... :?


----------



## scholzi (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Benachrichtigungen per Email beenden?*

...das ist gut........genau das meinte ich...


----------



## Annett (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Benachrichtigungen per Email beenden?*

Moin.

Geh mal ins Benutzerkontrollzentrum und dann dort links in der Spalte auf "Einstellungen ändern" bzw. gleich unter den "nützlichen Links" oben in der Navbar der Punkt "Einstellungen ändern". Viele Wege führen nach Rom. 

Unter dem Punkt "E-Mails, Private Nachrichten & Benachrichtigungen" findest Du dann auch  "Themen abonnieren".
Dort kannst Du alles weitere (was die Software so hergibt) einstellen.


----------



## danyvet (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Benachrichtigungen per Email beenden?*

Hallo Annett,

danke, aber (siehe weiter oben), da hab ich eigentlich schon das eingestellt, was ich gerne möchte, nämlich "keine Email Benachrichtigungen". Und trotzdem bekomm ich welche. Ich möchte aber "Themen abonnieren" nicht gänzlich ausschalten, denn wenn ich auf Kontrollzentrum klicke, hab ich alle Themen aufgelistet, wo ich meinen Senf dazugegeben habe und brauch nicht mühsam suchen oder es mir zu merken, wo ich überall mitdiskutiert hab.
Lustigerweise hab ich das schon seit über einer Woche so eingestellt und hab bis gestern noch Nachrichten bekommen. Gestern auf heute nicht. Na egal. Vielleicht musste das erst einige Zeit sickern  Wenn das in allen Belangen so ginge, dass ein Problem verschwindet, sobald man es ausspricht und nicht nur denkt


----------



## danyvet (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Benachrichtigungen per Email beenden?*

zu früh gefreut, hab jetzt doch wieder eine Benachrichtigung zu einer AW in einem Thread, zuerst wars nur die Benachrichtigung über eine PN, was ja ok und gut ist, aber eine ganz normale AW, nicht mal eine persönliche, in einem öffentlichen Thread, seit dem ich diese Liste der Abonnements im Kontrollzentrum entdeckt hab, brauch ich das nicht wirklich.


----------



## Annett (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Benachrichtigungen per Email beenden?*

Hmmm...

Roberts Antwort hatte ich nicht gelesen.  Manmanman - war wohl ne Mütze zu wenig Schlaf. 

Ich habe noch nie Themen aboniert. Daher bin ich da aus eigener Erfahrung leicht überfragt und muss selbst erstmal ausprobieren, wie das ist.

Also: 
Du hast die Benachrichtung bereits abgeschalten. Gut.
 Ich denke, diese gilt aber nur für die neuen Abos (nach dem Abschalten). Die alten Abos musst Du vermutlich im Benutzerkontrollzentrum aufrufen, hinten den Haken setzen und dann unten rechts in der Checkbox die Abo-Art ändern.
Probier das mal aus und melde Dich bitte, ob es funktioniert hat.


----------



## danyvet (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Benachrichtigungen per Email beenden?*

JAAA! Das wars!!!!Super, danke, Annett!
Wieder was gelernt, hab diese Liste mit den Kästchen daneben noch nie gesehen 
Aber du hattest vollkommen recht, es war genauso. Also, ich denke zumindest, dass ich jetzt keine Emails mehr bekomme, weil, bei manchen Themen stand ein "-" bei Benachrichtigung, und bei manchen "sofort". Die mit "-" waren vorwiegend die neuen, seit ich eigentlich die Benachrichtigung abgestellt hatte.
Ich denke, es funktioniert jetzt. Sollte ich wider Erwarten doch noch Post bekommen, meld ich mich hier wieder!
DANKEEEEE!!!


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Benachrichtigungen per Email beenden?*

Servus Dany

Die alten Benachrichtigungen kannst du zwar nur einzeln entfernen und nicht als Gruppe ... aber so gehts ....

Du rufst den Thread auf, den du abonniert hast
Es gibt am Kopf den Eintrag auf der rechten Seite "Themen-Optionen"
Dort klickst du drauf
Dann gibts in dem Fenster den Punkt "Abonnoment dieses Thema löschen"

Schon bekommst du zukünftig keine Mail mehr .....

So kann man aber auch ein Thema abonnieren .....


----------



## danyvet (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Benachrichtigungen per Email beenden?*

Helmut, ich will aber das Abonnement nicht löschen, ich will bloß keine Mail deswegen 
Außerdem, glaub ich, hats eh funktioniert. Jedenfalls kam die letzte Mailbenachrichtigung um 15:19 Uhr, und kurz danach hab ich die Hakerl alle weggemacht


----------

